# Vet prescription charges query



## Champski (Jan 18, 2015)

We have just found out our lovely old Boxer dog has a heart condition, which has, and is. causing much sadness in the house.
The cost of his heart medication is huge but we will find it as long as the old lad needs it. We have found out its much cheaper on the internet but realise we need a vets prescription to order it.
Does anyone know if the cost of £15 we have been quoted is per item (he has to take 4 lots of tablets!!) or is it a one off payment.

Also any recommendations for reliable vet drugs sites.

Any advice / help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Champski said:


> We have just found out our lovely old Boxer dog has a heart condition, which has, and is. causing much sadness in the house.
> The cost of his heart medication is huge but we will find it as long as the old lad needs it. We have found out its much cheaper on the internet but realise we need a vets prescription to order it.
> Does anyone know if the cost of £15 we have been quoted is per item (he has to take 4 lots of tablets!!) or is it a one off payment.
> 
> ...


Hello! Boxers are such awesome dogs; so many seem to suffer with heart conditions.  I hope your boy rallies on his meds. 

The prescription fee can vary between practices. Generally the fee is charged per medication (as it is with NHS prescriptions), but many practices will put them all on one prescription for you and charge you once. It is something to ask your vet.

You'll need to pay again each time you run out of meds and get a new prescription. As heart meds are pretty costly, you should still make a fair old saving buying online.

I've never bought medication online, but a lot of people on here use Viovet. I'm sure others will make some good recommendations.

Make sure you buy from a UK pharmacy only, with good contact details (I saw one once with no contact details other than an email address, and the company address was a residential house somewhere in Hampshire...).

Best of luck for your doglet xxx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

No idea as no experience but the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-meds-online.html?highlight=online+medication has some recommendation including a link for Buying pet medications online - Is it a good idea? | Pets4Homes


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I think my prescription I get covers me for 3 bottles of worth of the meds my dog takes, which is around a 6 month supply. Then I have to get a new prescription which I'm then charged for again.

As Shoshannah said vets set their own charges. My previous vet charged £12 per prescription whereas my current vet only charges £5. I'm with a Companion Care branch.

I use The Biggest Seller Of Animal Medicines To UK Pet Owners - Animed Direct and find them excellent. All standard deliveries are free of charge, they are reliable and very helpful if you need to contact them. They are also offer some of the cheapest prices for meds and believe me, I shopped around before I started using them! would definitely recommend.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Another fan of Animed Direct here.

I had a diabetic cat who sadly developed acromegaly and died last year, and I bought insulin, syringes, testing strips etc from Animed Direct at a fraction of the cost of getting them from the vet. And even though insulin is a fridge line and had to be dispatched under cold chain conditions (which included arranging a day and time I would be in to receive the delivery) they were always very helpful and the insulin was always delivered exactly when they said it would be. I would recommend them to anyone.

In my case the vet used to charge a flat fee per prescription, no matter how many items were on it, and he used to write a prescription for six months meds at a time. I'm sure your vet (or even the receptionist) will be able to tell you what the norm is for your practice.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't know if they are "human" drugs which some are for dog heart conditions, but if they are you can ask for s prescription from your vet and get them at a chemist at a fraction of the cost


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Don't know if they are "human" drugs which some are for dog heart conditions, but if they are you can ask for s prescription from your vet and get them at a chemist at a fraction of the cost


Only frusemide; the rest are all veterinary specific.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My late sister's collie has a heart condition and has required costly medication all her life.

My sister saved a fortune buying online and always ordered from Animed Direct.

I also use them for Purina Veterinary, Dorwest Milk Thistle Tablets, wormers, etc. as they are usually cheaper than Viovet and also very efficient.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I used Viovet for Pips medication and they were really reliable, plus you can send them a photo of the prescription and not have to post it like a lot of others.
I think we were only charged for one prescription from our vet.

We ordered his Frusol in from the pharmacy in our local doctors, it was £17 as opposed to the £72 the vet charged.
I think in general we saved around £30-40 on each item by ordering online.


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

I also use Animed Direct,
Great company I pay £17.50 for a prescription and get 6 months supply of 
Optiamunne. 
Which saves me a huge amount.


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

My old vets were £5 per prescrition, the new vet is £15.


----------

